# steampunk clownmask



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like a nightmare... 

leather-steampunk


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For some reason I find that really disturbing.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's Bozo Gone Bad!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like something the gimp in _Pulp Fiction_ would wear when he is let out of his box on Sundays. I don't see "clown mask"at all.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Evil Andrew said:


> Looks like something the gimp in _Pulp Fiction_ would wear when he is let out of his box on Sundays. I don't see "clown mask"at all.


You're right of course. I was thinking I saw something like it in one of the S&M episodes of CIS LV.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What IS it about clowns, dude - I just don't get it, LMAO


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Creeeeeeepy!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

ultimate creepiness


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd buy it :O


----------



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

That is possibly the creepiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know what to think about that mask. It's hard to wrap my head around its weirdness. Maybe I just haven't connected with the Steampunk thang.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

eek!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Before I ask my question, please bear in mind that I spent all but the most recent bit of my adult life in the military...which sometimes viewed as a conservative and somewhat socially sterile environment. So be nice, okay? It's not my fault. :biggrineton:

Ummm...what the heck is a steampunk?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ouizul1 said:


> Ummm...what the heck is a steampunk?


From Wikipedia:

"Steampunk is a sub-genre of science fiction, fantasy, alternate history, and speculative fiction that came into prominence during the 1980s and early 1990s. Steampunk involves a setting where steam power is still widely used-usually the Victorian era Britain-that incorporates elements of either science fiction or fantasy. Works of steampunk often feature anachronistic technology or futuristic innovations as Victorians may have envisioned them; based on a Victorian perspective on fashion, culture, architectural style, art, etc. This technology may include such fictional machines as those found in the works of H. G. Wells and Jules Verne."


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Ah. 

So it's more of a dress code than a life style.

Thanks, Roxy.


----------

